# painting the interior



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

Im thinking about paintin the interior of my car....but i dont know whut kinda of spray paint to use...is there a certain brand of spray paint i should u 2 spray paint my interior??? :newbie:


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

cwrr226 said:


> Im thinking about paintin the interior of my car....but i dont know whut kinda of spray paint to use...is there a certain brand of spray paint i should u 2 spray paint my interior??? :newbie:


Search dude..... interior paint.....here are some links :cheers: 

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=84233&highlight=interior+paint
http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=80624&highlight=interior+paint
http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=79958&highlight=interior+paint


and even one for removing interior paint!!!! : :thumbup: 


http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=73867&highlight=interior+paint


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

I did mine myself with some simple dupli-color paints from a local parts store. The smaller cans come in a much wider variety of colors, but the larger cans are cheaper by size, though you're limited to very basic colors, mainly from ford and gm product lines. The smaller cans came in a color called toyota super red II that matched the red on the b14s very very closely, so look there and you can probably find a very suitable match.
http://members.cardomain.com/kevlyoun
You can see how it turned out. I used several coats of primer, did some wet-sanding, put on a layer of shine enhancing prime, 4 coats of paint and 5 coats of clear. It sounds like a lot, but I've had a lot of people who thought I had it done professionally. Hope this helps.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i am quite partial to krylon

1. plastin fusion 
2. Krylon® Appliance Epoxy Paints  
Krylon® Appliance Touch-Up Paint Tubes


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

The 3rd link that matcapir posted was mine, and I used the Krylon fuzion.


----------



## white_chocolate (Oct 14, 2004)

I would use krylon


----------

